
Curse broken Cubs win World Series with epic Game 7 - coreyp_1
http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/mlb/curse-broken-cubs-win-world-series-with-epic-game-7/ar-AAjOjB4?OCID=ansmsnnews11
======
gigatexal
What a game!

